# My first Bull!



## montana_wild (Nov 2, 2011)

I couldn't be happier. I finally sealed the deal on my first elk ever. I put in alot of days this year, (mostly archery), and first week of rifle season it all came together. 










montanawild.wordpress.com


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Always a thrill,congrats!


----------



## montana_wild (Nov 2, 2011)

Ya it was awesome! I am hooked for life!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Way to go man! Still something I have to do.


----------

